# Telescoping vs. migratory covers?



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Chevy or Ford ? To be or not to be. 
Its all up to you. With a T cover you kinda need an inner cover(not always) so you have the cost of the T cover AND an inner cover. With a M cover they are cheaper and lighter and no need for an inner cover, so less weight less expence and one less peice of equipment to worry about. But it all comes down to what you want or need. Jim


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Agreed. I use TC's with inner covers but always have some M covers around. One great use I found for them I throw one down top side up, stack boxes on it, can be from harvest or supering any reason to move multiple boxes then I slide my 2 wheeler under it and off I go.


----------



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

I prefer M covers and started off using them. However the humidity in my area is so high, especially during the summer, and I found that the M covers warped and would leave a gap as much as 1/4 in. so I went to T covers. However I have never used an inner cover with the T covers.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I use all M covers. Have 175 going to 300 this year so switching now would be crazy. Now T covers leak less in the winter. I do cover with plastic in the winter to keep the rains out a bit better.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

To each his own!
Telescoping cover/inner cover also provides a place for small hive beetles to hide!


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree with AmericasBekeeper, besides moving hives is much simpler with migratory covers, hence the name "migratory"


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

kspitze, I don't know how many hives you eventually plan to run. I'm heading toward 50, and prefer telescoping covers for several reasons. 
I can lay the cover on the ground, upside down, and stack supers/hive bodies on them, minimizing squished bees.
I put popsicle sticks under it on the corners, over the inner cover, provides perfect winter ventilation.
Keeps rain out better (judgement call?)
But, as mentioned, it is simply a matter of your preference.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## kspitze (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies - I decided to order a couple of M covers and see how I like them. I guess I am drawn by economy.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> To each his own!
> Telescoping cover/inner cover also provides a place for small hive beetles to hide!


Yeah but that makes them so much easier to find and squish. And other than not seeing any sHB the thing that gives me the most pleasure is smashing those little demons.

Rod


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

I too tried a migratory cover for economy. The cover was tongue and groove. When dried, the boards shrunk and then let rain water in. Tried sealing with no luck. Then stapled 4 mil plastic to the underside. After that, replaced with aluminum covered telescoping top and inner cover. They don't leak.

Just two weeks ago I pulled out that migratory top and covered it with aluminum flashing. I have some "spare" deeps from failed hives and am creating extra splits to combine for stronger hives going into winter. The "recycled" top and a bottom from other scraps will avoid interim costs.


----------



## bejay (Jan 14, 2005)

while the migratory cover is cheaper it also doesnt seem to last as long, see alot of condensation formed in colder weather to drip on the bees also from them.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Aluminum flashing is great stuff. A 2x4 or even a 1x4 with a saw slot cut in it makes a nice, nearly free bending brake, so you can make nicely fitted metal covers. Paint or not as you see fit, but the wood underneath will last a lifetime if painted where exposed.

I plan to stick with telescoping covers, since they aren't expensive for me to make ($6 or so if I use CDX plywood and a 1x6 ripped in half with rabbet joints and a dado for the plywood). Paint exposed wood and they should outlive you, even in cheap pine.

These are cheaper than plastic, and last MUCH longer.

Peter


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Davebcrzy.....I do the same as you. I use all wood, T covers, with no inner covers. The sides are box jointed, and the top is made from Advantec. Does not have to be painted, but, looks better if you do. Turned upside down, it is a good place to stack supers during an inspection without smashing lots of bees.

Would not be practical if you are moving bees, so in those situations, I use a migratory cover made of Advantec. No warp, no bend.

For 10 frame nucs that I make up and sell, I use Advantec migratory covers with the 2 3/4 hole for Mason Jars and feed through the top. I use 1/2 gallon and gallon glass jars.

cchoganjr


----------

